# Magnus Bullhead announcement from Magnus



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

Hi all

I wanted to take the time to just go over our Magnus bullhead to those of you who have already used them and for those new bowhunters who will try and experience the thrill of clean kills and urrrr clean missssssses. 

The magnus bullhead was developed by mike ward, woody sanford and myself. Each and every package comes with 3 preassembled heads ready to shoot, blades SHARP. ALSO each package comes with an extra set of blades which gives you basically a 4th head per package.Retail price of 39.00. We are shooting bullheads out to 40 yds, including 12 year old serene verlholst from south dakota. 

Magnus bullheads have a lifetime replacement guarantee on the ferrule and the blades are easily replacable or resharpened. We shoot multiple shots practicing into the mckenzie block target with no damage. We also have a very durable quiver adapter. fits any quiver and is cheap. retail price of 3 quiver adapters is 8.00

if anyone has any questions or needs any assistance please email myself, [email protected] or [email protected]

we will always take care of you. 2009 is our 25th year in business and our number one priority has always been and always will be quality of product and quality of service. thank you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dK01_icdY4&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ybih7lu4RUs&feature=channel_page


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

I plan on giving these a try this spring. I've heard nothing but good things about Magnus Broadheads.


----------



## GBBL GBL (Apr 22, 2006)

http://www.vimeo.com/2833538

http://www.vimeo.com/2840142

I was honored to harvest a Grand Slam using the Magnus Bullheads during the spring of 2008....GREAT PRODUCT, GREAT COMPANY!!

A couple HD videos are posted above for your viewing pleasure from the 2008 season:wink:


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

hi guys for anyone who has a tuning question on the bullhead below works very well. thanx


TUNING A BULLHEAD IS SIMPLE FOLLOW THESE SIMPLE STEPS. 


Make sure your arrow is long enough to clear your hand in front of the riser. Your arrow needs to be the correct spine when lengthening it. On fletching size it isdependent on the lever of tune and the shooters ability, but with the 100 grain you can get away with a lot less of fletching such as blazers or 4 inch feathers or vanes, if you use small blazers we would recommend a 4 fletch. 

We would recommend using 5 inch vanes or feathers. Typically most guys are shooting 27 to 29 inch length. Most the time going to a 30 inch arrow, you need to have a 300 spine if your shooting a bow weight of 60 lb plus. Where I am shooting 50 to 60 I would recommend a 340 to 350 spine. 

When going to tune up for the bullhead, Broadhead tune with a regular Broadhead of the same grain weight as the bullhead. Tune to get your regular Broadhead and field tips shooting together and at same point of impact, than screw on a bullhead and check it for point of impact. 9 times out of 10 the bullhead will fly with your regular Broadhead, plus by doing this, while your tuning you wont destroy your Broadhead target because of the large blades of the bullhead, this will work for both the 100 grain and 125 grain bullhead.


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

hey guys any bowhunter who videos their spring turkey and take a turkey with the bullhead and has good video and takes the head off, we will feature you in our new spring dvd series BULLHEADED-DUCK OR DIE. plus you will recieve an assortment of goodies such as bullhead broadheads, a bullhead shirt, a bullhead hoodie and bullhead decals. winner will be announced at end of spring turkey season


----------



## elwudz (Feb 24, 2009)

*Your vidz...*

Just bought some magnus bullheads and plan and using them this spring also, can't wait to use umm...... not sure about the accuracy issue thou, iv;e read some bad reviews... i shoot a 340grn arrow, blazer vanes, 68 lb. pull. If anyone has had some negative issues with these let me know so i can continue keeping my reciept or toss it...


----------



## wy budro (Sep 12, 2008)

*looking forward*

I ordered these for the shop last week, and plan on using them on my own setup for spring turkey this year. I'll let you know how it works out for me.


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

elwudz-honestly we dont have any issues with flight, on blazer vanes we recommend 4 fletch. here is a tuning bullhead chart we use also if you have any issues with flight or anything with bullheads, email myself [email protected] or [email protected]

TUNING A BULLHEAD IS SIMPLE FOLLOW THESE SIMPLE STEPS. 



Make sure your arrow is long enough to clear your hand in front of the riser. Your arrow needs to be the correct spine when lengthening it. On fletching size it isdependent on the lever of tune and the shooters ability, but with the 100 grain you can get away with a lot less of fletching such as blazers or 4 inch feathers or vanes, if you use small blazers we would recommend a 4 fletch. 

We would recommend using 5 inch vanes or feathers. Typically most guys are shooting 27 to 29 inch length. Most the time going to a 30 inch arrow, you need to have a 300 spine if your shooting a bow weight of 60 lb plus. Where I am shooting 50 to 60 I would recommend a 340 to 350 spine. 

When going to tune up for the bullhead, Broadhead tune with a regular Broadhead of the same grain weight as the bullhead. Tune to get your regular Broadhead and field tips shooting together and at same point of impact, than screw on a bullhead and check it for point of impact. 9 times out of 10 the bullhead will fly with your regular Broadhead, plus by doing this, while your tuning you wont destroy your Broadhead target because of the large blades of the bullhead, this will work for both the 100 grain and 125 grain bullhead. VERY IMPORTANT-PLEASE ALSO CHECK THE STRAIGHTNESS OF YOUR ARROWS. 

We recommend the mckenzie block target for shooting the bullhead into for durability, also a old pillow works great too. 

also watch the long shot on the bullhead commercial with the 125 bullhead and the straightness of the shot. thanks


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm3zr-cjWak&feature=channel_page


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

one thing i forgot to mention is, the biggest thing to keep an eye out for is spine of your arrow when you lengthen it. 99% of all guys who do have a flight issue is underspined arrows. thanks


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

sorry guys for another post but i forgot, take a look at 12 year old serene verlholst 40 yd shot with the bullhead. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ybih7lu4RUs&feature=channel_page


----------



## Kickers (May 14, 2007)

ttt these things are great


----------



## Kickers (May 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ill give them a go next yr. im sure there good like all your products. i still have to get a pack of buzzcuts.

but ya i will have some bull heads for next yr for sure.


----------

